# Tomcat unter Eclipse einbinden



## 0din (4. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

 ich probiere grade tomcat 6.0.20 in mein eclipse einzubinden.
die installation war simpel.
nur alle tutorials die ich so finden kann sagen mir das ich unter eclipse
Window -> Preferences -> Server -> Runtime Environment Add...
den server einbinden kann.
problem daran " -> Server -> Runtime Environment Add..." kann ich nicht finden, das einzige bei dem etwas mit "Runtime" steht, steht bei mir unter "Ants"
ich gebrauch z.Z. Ganymede 3.4.1

ich hoffe das is so verständlich un jmd kann mir sagn wo ich das einbinden kann, wenn ich den Server nicht bei den preferences finden kann


----------



## Noctarius (4. Nov 2009)

Hast du auch die WTP (Web Tools Platform) in Eclipse installiert?


----------



## 0din (4. Nov 2009)

hab ich noch nie von gehört, aber damit binsch nu au überfragt... ^^ 
wennsch da inner stunde net mit durch bin frag ich mal noma nach, aber danke schonmal für den tipp


----------



## maki (4. Nov 2009)

0din hat gesagt.:


> hab ich noch nie von gehört, aber damit binsch nu au überfragt... ^^
> wennsch da inner stunde net mit durch bin frag ich mal noma nach, aber danke schonmal für den tipp


Einfach die JEE Version von Eclipse runterladen, da isses drinn


----------



## 0din (4. Nov 2009)

ich lehn mich mal aus dem fenster un behaupte, die müsste ich haben ^^ 
aber wäre das dann die erklärung wieso ich die server einstellungen nich finden kann?

ich hasse das ganze getuhe in eclipse... srry aber das sin für mich bücher mit 7 siegeln...


----------



## Vayu (4. Nov 2009)

wenn du die jee version hast, dann solltest du die preferences auch finden. da du sie nicht findest hast du nicht die jee version


----------



## 0din (4. Nov 2009)

dankeschön ^^ 

hat gestimmt, war nur ne jde umgebung...
nu isset JEE galileo, noch ohne svn plugin aber das sollte ich selbst mit biegn un brechen hin bekommen ^^


----------



## maki (4. Nov 2009)

0din hat gesagt.:


> dankeschön ^^
> 
> hat gestimmt, war nur ne jde umgebung...
> nu isset JEE galileo, noch ohne svn plugin aber das sollte ich selbst mit biegn un brechen hin bekommen ^^


http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/86955-wichtige-bzw-nuetzliche-eclipse-plugins.html


----------

